# Dog Attacks Tuna!



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Got out to the rigs with Frenchy during last week's weather window. Had a blast and Frenchy brought his pup along. Seriously, a dog on an overnight rig trip? Well, turns out he is a lean mean tuna killing machine. Blogged up the trip and did a video of Milo going K9 a Piscine. He is a killer.
http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=533


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Your boat running good? Mines down and these tuna trips posts are killing me.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Little Milo tries to eat my big dog!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I always like fishing with a dog especially if I stay overnight.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

My boat is down. Cant wait to get it fixed. Waiting on parts


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha....good times!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Milo is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

He is enthusiastic!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

thats awesome lol


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

that's pretty cool!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great blog John, thanks for posting... Milo is intense for sure, never thought a small dog would have so much stamina, he is no lap dog.
You forgot to mention how he took a dump on deck, right after a crew used the bucket, Milo went shortly after at exactly the same spot !!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

He was waiting for authorization.


----------

